# Bolt OTA bad tuner again



## George Scott (Sep 13, 2021)

I had a bolt OTA working perfectly till one day in June where it quit receiving channels (all channels). I checked signal strength and rather then being 72 like they were before, they were at 32. Antenna was fine as TV and AirTV both work fine. I called TIVO and after an hour of convincing them my antenna is good, they finally sent me a new one for $99. Plugged it in and worked perfectly for about 3 weeks, then again, wake up and no channels. Signal level 32 again. Called TV, again had to convince them the antenna was good and they sent me another one. This weekend, same thing, no channels and signal back to 32. Anybody have this issue? I’m ready to drop TIVO at this point but nothing else to replace it. I dread calling back into support and another box is probably going to break anyway.

Also, the antenna is grounded, the AirTV and TV receivers are still working fine. No booster. TIA


----------



## George Scott (Sep 13, 2021)

Update, checked today and 2 of the 5 base channels now show zero signal. My guess is the tuner keeps going out but how could this happen on 3 boxes?


----------



## George Scott (Sep 13, 2021)

Update, called TiVo yesterday, got a good tech who listened to the story and just offered to replace it. I asked for clues, even offered to send the old one back for them to diag, nope. So talking to a friend, he asked about where it was plugged in. It was to a UPS but I did change things around earlier this year and I did not replace the power cord when I got the new ones. So when the new one comes in Friday, I’m going to use the new plug directly in an outlet. We shall see if that helps.


----------



## charlotte110 (Nov 9, 2010)

I received numerous channels OTA until suddenly one day about 6 PM, we lost the PBS channels, fine during the day.
In about a month the same thing happened to all of the CBS channels. Occasionally at night, the NBC goes bonkers. We still receive some ABC and FOX comes through just fine. We have kept it for a long time after we started using You Tube TV just as a standby for when the Internet is down, but I think we have now wasted and lot of money and I am ready to drop TiVo. I have loved it for many years. The interface is so much easier to use than most of the other apps, but apparently the receiver is not as good as my old TiVo was.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

George Scott said:


> 2 of the 5 base channels now show zero signal


What channels are you loosing? Their actual rf channel numbers and not their virtual channel numbers. I was loosing channel 10 and in my case it was cell phone interference that a lte filter solved. This might explain 2 channels, but not all channels unless you are very close to a cell phone tower.


----------

